# missing spring- '65-'66 custom sport wheel



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

ive asked this question once before, but ill ask again. why on page 194 in the gto restoration book don't they show a spring included in the exploded view of parts for the '65-'66 custom sport wheel? is it an error? the spring serves a purpose. on page 195 they show the '67 custom sport wheel using one. #8 steering shaft upper bearing spring 7/8" long. find it hard to believe its set up with no spring.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I see a spring in the diagram for the 65-66 sport wheel. See #15 in exploded view. It keeps the horn contact aligned.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

that is a small spring that's part of the cancel cam. look below at the deluxe wheel inbetween the wheel n cancel cam. see that big spring? that's the spring in question. I see it being used with other wheels. like I said before, It serves a purpose.


----------



## nineteen 65 (Jul 8, 2013)

For what it is worth , my 65 (survivor car) with Custom Sport Wheel did not have the large spring. Not sure if it makes a difference but mine was a tilt column. Assembly functions well.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

A while ago, I noticed that my steering shaft was bent. (maybe during an engine install??) but anyway pulled it all apart and kept rolling it on the garage floor and applying hammer blows until it was straight again. During reassembly, had trouble with this spring and still do today. Required a lot of pressure to get the wheel back on, fighting the spring pressure. This manifested into another problem, it pulls my rag joint out of alignment. I can't figure out what the problem is....YET!


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

It's strange that it shows up on page 202 as the spring for the upper bearing on the standard steering column without notes for which steering wheel is used. I can't tell based on the parts diagram if the tilt column includes one or not.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Just for comparison purposes, here is the Standard and Deluxe exploded view.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

nineteen 65 said:


> For what it is worth , my 65 (survivor car) with Custom Sport Wheel did not have the large spring. Not sure if it makes a difference but mine was a tilt column. Assembly functions well.


do you experience any vibration when driving the car on a highway or high speeds without that spring? thanks for your input.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

the65gto said:


> A while ago, I noticed that my steering shaft was bent. (maybe during an engine install??) but anyway pulled it all apart and kept rolling it on the garage floor and applying hammer blows until it was straight again. During reassembly, had trouble with this spring and still do today. Required a lot of pressure to get the wheel back on, fighting the spring pressure. This manifested into another problem, it pulls my rag joint out of alignment. I can't figure out what the problem is....YET!


would you remember by any chance how long the spring was roughly? under an inch? I have a gm spring from an early chevelle, but it is long n very stiff. I made a 7/8" spring like the '67 one shown on page 195 out of a mack truck thermostat LOL. someone correct me if im wrong, but in my mind the spring puts pressure against the upper bearing via the bottom of the cancel cam making it snug n reducing vibration.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

So I spoke to a long time rebuilder of the GM steering columns. He said the spring belongs on all 64-66 columns regardless of which steering wheel is used. There is a ridged shaft and a clamp that runs across the lower bearing. This in combination with the upper bearing spring was used to put pressure on the steering shaft and allowed them to adjust the height of wheel to the column. They put the steering wheel on the column and preadjusted the height before installing in the car. In '67 the design was improved by the addition of a snap ring which didn't allow the top to move. 

He said restoration guide missed the spring on the sport wheel diagram and was likely copied from one of the factory chases manuals or parts books where they also contained the mistake. I'll ask him about the spring dimension and post the info to this thread.


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

rickm said:


> would you remember by any chance how long the spring was roughly? under an inch? I have a gm spring from an early chevelle, but it is long n very stiff. I made a 7/8" spring like the '67 one shown on page 195 out of a mack truck thermostat LOL. someone correct me if im wrong, but in my mind the spring puts pressure against the upper bearing via the bottom of the cancel cam making it snug n reducing vibration.


I don't remember the length, it's been a while. But from memory, about an inch and was pretty stiff. It was the original OEM spring. Not an easy job for me to have a look. The diagram I posted earlier was from my 65 chassis manual. I can push a little on the wheel and it will go down slightly working against the spring.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

67Twistytee said:


> So I spoke to a long time rebuilder of the GM steering columns. He said the spring belongs on all 64-66 columns regardless of which steering wheel is used. There is a ridged shaft and a clamp that runs across the lower bearing. This in combination with the upper bearing spring was used to put pressure on the steering shaft and allowed them to adjust the height of wheel to the column. They put the steering wheel on the column and preadjusted the height before installing in the car. In '67 the design was improved by the addition of a snap ring which didn't allow the top to move.
> 
> He said restoration guide missed the spring on the sport wheel diagram and was likely copied from one of the factory chases manuals or parts books where they also contained the mistake. I'll ask him about the spring dimension and post the info to this thread.


thanks for your effort finding an answer for me. I appreciate that.


----------



## 67Twistytee (Feb 24, 2014)

I heard back from the rebuilder. Standard column spring from '64 - '66 is 1 1/16". Shortened to 1" for standard '67 - '68 columns. Tilt '67 is 7/8".


----------

